# Schools willing to hire Americans



## Blueblaze (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm an American looking to teach in Italy. Either I'll be teaching English to the Italians or teaching in an English school within Italy. Can anyone recommend as many schools as you can that are willing to hire Americans (meaning they'll be able to get me a work visa)?


----------



## piccola_pampina (May 14, 2009)

I too have been looking for a teaching job in Italy. Howver, with all jobs, with the current economic problems, and the already prior existing red tape with work visas, it is extremely difficult for us Americans to find a job. Every 6 months, Italy has _flussi_ with work visas being giving out. During the flussi, the government issues a high volume of work visas. An immigration office stated, that at this time they do not know if they will be having the flussi this year in December. The flussi also occur I think in April. If they do happen to do it in December, one will not be able to actually come to work until June of the following year. Who is going to hire someone in December when they won't be able to come until June?!?!?!

I'm going to the immigration information office again soon. I will post an update here. Good luck with your search, and try to stay positive. Hopefully things will get better soon with finding a job.


----------

